# New bmw m3 saloon and bmw m4 coupé



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

◾Characteristically aggressive M design combines sporting intent with the latest aerodynamic optimisation.
◾High-revving six-cylinder M TwinPower Turbo engine with 431hp and impressive 550Nm torque across a very wide rev range.
◾Extensive use of lightweight materials, including carbon-fibre, for substantial weight loss over the outgoing model.
◾Dynamic driving technologies include Active M Differential, Adaptive M suspension and optional M Double Clutch Transmission.
◾Extensive standard equipment and connectivity; wide range of options.
◾Launches 21 June 2014 at £56,175 OTR for the M3 Saloon and £56,635 OTR for the M4 Coupé.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I've always wanted an M3, and I'll be working damn hard over the next few years to make one of these affordable to me. Stunning car, especially in that Yas Marina Blue!


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Love them both. Should be absolutely superb driver's cars...


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Nico1970 said:


> Love them both. Should be absolutely superb driver's cars...


Drove the M4 last w/e a strange experience: A very grown up chassis, quite a comfortable ride, much better then the previous 3 series, did not feel that quick when trying to overtake, the auto did not seem to realise the need for instant go / drop down low enough, if you used manual and kept the revs at 5k+ it was an absolute rocket, and when the auto got you these it was also pretty phenomenal, the auto was also great from say a standing start, but didn't seem to grasp getting the revs up when flooring the throttle even in full on sport+ mode, it felt as if it wanted to use the torque which just did not feel that quick. On the other hand the old traction control was cutting a bit, thinks it would be quite a handful in the wet!
What a noise it makes, ended up driving it with the windows open a bit ;-)

An awful lot of £££££ though :-(


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

The new m3/4 makes its torque from 1500rpm I read so it maybe the tc limiting its acceleration. That said the introduction of turbos was for emissions and the M division engines have always been high reving naturally NA displacements; they might have tried to capture that feel with valve timing and low boost pressure.
I love these cars though, they make supercar performance affordable (to some!) My mate gets his this week, I look forward to testing it out.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Drove the M4 last w/e a strange experience: A very grown up chassis, quite a comfortable ride, much better then the previous 3 series, did not feel that quick when trying to overtake, the auto did not seem to realise the need for instant go / drop down low enough, if you used manual and kept the revs at 5k+ it was an absolute rocket, and when the auto got you these it was also pretty phenomenal, the auto was also great from say a standing start, but didn't seem to grasp getting the revs up when flooring the throttle even in full on sport+ mode, it felt as if it wanted to use the torque which just did not feel that quick. On the other hand the old traction control was cutting a bit, thinks it would be quite a handful in the wet!
> What a noise it makes, ended up driving it with the windows open a bit ;-)
> 
> An awful lot of £££££ though :-(





kings.. said:


> The new m3/4 makes its torque from 1500rpm I read so it maybe the tc limiting its acceleration. That said the introduction of turbos was for emissions and the M division engines have always been high reving naturally NA displacements; they might have tried to capture that feel with valve timing and low boost pressure.
> I love these cars though, they make supercar performance affordable (to some!) My mate gets his this week, I look forward to testing it out.


Further to the above, it is interesting to note that, in the drive for efficiency, reduced emissions and lower fuel consumption, the new 'wave' of turbo-charged engines are essentially trying to replicate the linear nature of NA power units.

In the 'old' days, one of the unique characteristics of turbo-charging was the on / off power delivery. At low revs there was nothing, then the turbo spools up and bang, you had full-on power delivery and commensurate acceleration! Hence the 'feeling' of acceleration was almost exponential.

With NA, the 'feeling' of acceleration is not as great because the power delivery is more linear. We can see, now, that the new turbo-charged power units aim to replicate this 'linear' feeling, hence, even though the figures (0-60mph, 0-100mph etc) speak for themselves, the actual feeling of acceleration is not as savage as the old turbo-charged units.


----------



## shepbomb (Jun 22, 2014)

The M3 is a stunning car I was torn between an e46 M3, and the blobeye impreza


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Had a test drive in this £62,000 M3 at the weekend. Every one must have a drive in one of these, a beast of a car.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Very nice indeed....


----------

